# 2013 National Road Race Championships



## Rasmus (20 Jun 2013)

No thread yet on this, so I thought I'd start one.

Official website

Route map (PDF)

My office is right at the 5 km mark on the route map - the first road closed sign has appeared on campus being stored on the pavement ahead of the weekend.

I'll be spending the day around campus part working part watching the race (distribution to be determined depending on the weather...). Anyone else coming out to watch? Secure bicycle parking can be made available by me to anyone wanting it.

As for the race, I think it should be exciting. A very technical course, with some pretty steep (albeit short) climbs - Montrose St in the city centre as well as Uni Ave and Great George St in the West End. There's also a sharp hairpin very close to the finish line on Glasgow Green. A full-on bunch sprint looks unlikely.


----------



## zizou (20 Jun 2013)

If the forecast for rain is correct it could get quite dodgy with all the tight corners and city roads with diesel, road markings and drains etc. Would hate to see anyone crash and get injured but particularly the likes of Cavendish with the tour coming up soon.

Will be finishing early today and riding down to Stewarton so i can see some of the TT.


----------



## The Couch (20 Jun 2013)

Hey Hey ... that title is not fair towards the non-British, I was expecting a general (non-country tied) thread


----------



## Rasmus (20 Jun 2013)

The Couch said:


> Hey Hey ... that title is not fair towards the non-British, I was expecting a general (non-country tied) thread


By all means feel free to discuss results from across the world as well


----------



## GBC (20 Jun 2013)

I'm heading off for Stewarton in about half an hour, so should catch the men's race. Fully intend to go to the Road Race as well Rasmus, so I may contact you later about bike storage. (you couldn't give it a wee clean as well could you????


----------



## Herzog (20 Jun 2013)

This is one my favorite weekends of the year. There's something about the Belgian championships that always gets my juices flowing...far more romantic than any other!


----------



## zizou (20 Jun 2013)

Jo Rowsell won the womens TT, great performance from her

Not sure who won the mens as i just rode home rather than up to the finish after the riders passed me for the last time - Dowsett crashed right in front of me on the first lap. Looked a sore one but quick change of bikes and he was back up and going


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Jun 2013)

zizou said:


> Jo Rowsell won the womens, great performance from her
> 
> Not sure who won the mens as i just rode home rather than up to the finish after the riders passed me for the last time - Dowsett crashed right in front of me on the first lap. Looked a sore one but quick change of bikes and he was back up and going


 

Alex Dowsett won. Matt Bottrill second (good show, esp after his crash at the weekend). Ben Swift 3rd


----------



## ianjmcd (20 Jun 2013)

i hope to be there with my camera will probably be around kelvingrove after i cover a charity run in morning also with my camera


----------



## Booyaa (20 Jun 2013)

Not sure yet, will have two kids in tow so don't think that will be optimum conditions for viewing the race. My office is on George Square so could go in there and watch from up there.


----------



## dragon72 (20 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Alex Dowsett won. Matt Bottrill second (good show, esp after his crash at the weekend). Ben Swift 3rd


 
Rob3rt, does john m mcmillan know his email address is for all to see?


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Jun 2013)

dragon72 said:


> Rob3rt, does john m mcmillan know his email address is for all to see?


 

Don't know but he put the image up on the BC Twitter feed, so not my problem


----------



## The Couch (21 Jun 2013)

Working for Sky seems to be turning Boasson Hagen into a (short) multiple-stage GC candidate 

Seeing him improving in the climbs (last year in one of thel ast TdF stages at one point he was leading a peloton which was only about 25 people strong) and seeing him improving in TT (see Dauphine and national TT).
While 3-4 years ago, I believe most people had seen a "Spring Classics" rider in him (and the last 2 years were a bit of disappointment on those type of races)


And it seems OPQ continues the trend: people who join them, take big/extra strides in TTs (see Chavanal, Vandewalle, P. Velits, Martin, Terpstra) but can't seem to be able to climb much in the high mountains anylonger (see Brambilla and again Velits)


----------



## thom (21 Jun 2013)

The Couch said:


> While 3-4 years ago, I believe most people had seen a "Spring Classics" rider in him (and the last 2 years were a bit of disappointment on those type of races)


You have to remember the 2nd place at the worlds is a pretty decent result though. But yes, Sky are yet to find a way that works in the classics. Perhaps Wiggo will look that way next year if he stays at Sky.


----------



## oldroadman (21 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Alex Dowsett won. Matt Bottrill second (good show, esp after his crash at the weekend). Ben Swift 3rd


 Interesting to see how the roadmen are so well placed, pro riders from all levels in the top 10, but what a ride from Mr Peacock in 8th! Clearly inspired by having a "local national" championship to ride, I bet he's been out practising on the course...cheefky feller, but placing high up in that field certainly merits a very honourable mention.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Interesting to see how the roadmen are so well placed, pro riders from all levels in the top 10, but what a ride from Mr Peacock in 8th! Clearly inspired by having a "local national" championship to ride, I bet he's been out practising on the course...cheefky feller, but placing high up in that field certainly merits a very honourable mention.


Peacock closely followed by a Partridge, apparently


----------



## oldroadman (21 Jun 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Peacock closely followed by a Partridge, apparently


 14th Mr Perry - or is it peary? Shame there's no Twelvetrees or similar further down the list..


----------



## thom (21 Jun 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Peacock closely followed by a Partridge, apparently


Peacock races for Paisley Velo - I checked out their kit and was disappointed they don't actually have a Paisley design. Missed opportunity in my book.


----------



## jim55 (21 Jun 2013)

what time do you think the mens bunch will b heading off at ,im gona head down to Glasgow green as its not far from my house ,where is the start /finish at ,il b coming in from the rutherglen end along the cyclepath


----------



## redcard (21 Jun 2013)

jim55 said:


> what time do you think the mens bunch will b heading off at ,im gona head down to Glasgow green as its not far from my house ,where is the start /finish at ,il b coming in from the rutherglen end along the cyclepath



Details are on the BC site


----------



## oldroadman (21 Jun 2013)

Men start 13.30, 13 laps of the circuit, finish same area, Glasgow Green.


----------



## jim55 (21 Jun 2013)

yeah I got that from the site ,any idea where on the green they are starting from,id imagine its gona b near the fountain area ,I just don't wana cycle down and find my route (along the path alongside the water)is all fenced off and I cant get in and see anything


----------



## GBC (21 Jun 2013)

Here's some shots from the Time Trials. These are some of the first riders out and if any can be identified, please feel free.


----------



## GBC (21 Jun 2013)

The second group was the elite men.





Ben Swift on the 'ramp', and then away.







Followed by Luke Rowe













.......and the excellent Robert Partridge














Last but far from least, Alex Dowsett.







Picture quality isn't great, but that's what you get from a compact camera and a fair amount of cropping.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Jun 2013)

GBC said:


>


 

Jerry Cross (one of the three of my clubmates who were racing, lol).


----------



## zizou (21 Jun 2013)

The Royal Navy rider pictured is Sean Childs i think - he had a puncture and ended up finishing the race on a spectators bike!


----------



## Rasmus (23 Jun 2013)

It's go time! (sorry about the shitty mobile picture)


----------



## BJH (23 Jun 2013)

Is this on terrestrial tv today can't see it in the listings ??


----------



## Rasmus (23 Jun 2013)

BJH said:


> Is this on terrestrial tv today can't see it in the listings ??


No, sadly not live on tv. Highlights tomorrow evening on itv4.


----------



## BJH (23 Jun 2013)

Rasmus said:


> No, sadly not live on tv. Highlights tomorrow evening on itv4.


Cheers


----------



## montage (23 Jun 2013)

Sounds like great riding from Armitstead!


----------



## Rasmus (23 Jun 2013)

It's all action in the mens race, with Stannard and Fenn attacking already lap 2.


----------



## raindog (23 Jun 2013)

Arthur Vichot (FDJ) just won the RR in France.


----------



## jim55 (23 Jun 2013)

who won the mens?


----------



## montage (23 Jun 2013)

jim55 said:


> who won the mens?


 

Still going, Cav, Millar, Kennaugh, Stannard out in front, winner will come from those


----------



## jim55 (23 Jun 2013)

is it ?i thought it finished around 430!
on another note ,i was down watching for a while and cav passed me ,he got some stick on here a while ago for not being in the best shape but he looked ok when he passed me maybe hes trying a bit harder now


----------



## Rasmus (23 Jun 2013)

Yeah, quite a long race. Just past me for the penultimate time.

Cav is looking worn out - but then again so are the others!


----------



## oldroadman (23 Jun 2013)

jim55 said:


> is it ?*i thought it finished around 430*!
> on another note ,i was down watching for a while and cav passed me ,he got some stick on here a while ago for not being in the best shape but he looked ok when he passed me maybe hes trying a bit harder now


 
Not one of your routine 100-110 km, about 185 km (14.2kmx13laps), so still quite short for a national - Belgium is 220km, for instance, and the Fens last week 200km. Anyway, 13.30 start, average about 40km/hr, works out around 4.5 hours, so expect a finish just after 18.00, or a bit later if the average is down a bit. At the moment two from Sky (Stanard and Kennaugh), Millar and Cav with no team mate to help. Expect the 1-2 attacks from Sky on the last lap, because arriving at the finish with Cav still present is not an option for anyone in that group.


----------



## Rasmus (23 Jun 2013)

Millar leads the way on the last lap.


----------



## thom (23 Jun 2013)

Cav won it !?
A whole pile of results from national champs here. (oddly they think it necessary to put each riders national flag by their names, as if their could be variation of nationality for each national championship...)

Cavendish, Stannard, Millar, Kennaugh. I think...
https://twitter.com/BritishCycling/status/348847349235318785/photo/1

OPQS have 5 national road race champions jersey to produce...


----------



## Noodley (23 Jun 2013)

1. Cav
2. Stannard
3. Millar


----------



## BJH (23 Jun 2013)

That will be great to see him at the Tour in !!!!

And if he can't take green from Sagan then we can look forward to seeing the red white and blue on the Champs!

Like a red arrows display!

Still bloody annoyed its not on tv till tomorrow


----------



## Rasmus (23 Jun 2013)

A few more pics from today:


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jun 2013)

Finished work around 6 today, headed towards the Green as usual thinking the race was well over, had to detour round the Gorbals: the last group of 3 male riders was all I managed to see of the event


----------



## zizou (23 Jun 2013)

Great day out as a spectator, tough course - lots of corners and accelerations, punchy climbs and gusting wind - the crit style of course meant it was excellent for spectatating though! The quality of the pro tour guys really shone through. Its ridiculous just how good they look compared to the best amateur riders and even most of the domestic pros.

Was at Montrose street for most of the mens race and this was the toughest climb on the course but Cavendish never looked in any danger - it might be steep but its short enough for him to punch up. Millar looked very comfortable throughout too, i think if it had been a slightly tougher finish he would have taken it.

I didnt see the finish but from what i gather Millar tried to go for a long one - Cavendish let him go then Stannard pulled it back and Cav made the jump when it came back


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Jun 2013)

I was out yesterday to see it and ended up mainly on Argyll Street and High Street before heading to Glasgow Green for the finish. After the evil scrum had died down at the end, I then waited about to see the last people coming in, and was lightly made fun of by a British Cycling guy because as the very last riders were passing, all I could think to say was

'Well Done!!'

He pointed out that they were pros and it wasn't a club run, but I didn't care! 
The last rider to finish was someone from Team Raleigh.

Anyway, afterwards, we were waiting at the Team Sky Bus for Cav to make an appearance and I met an (I presume) Indian lady who was trying to get the autographs of all the Sky riders past and present on her t shirt (she had 3 t shirts as she'd got them signed at different events). Cav appeared (looking a bit p*ssed off about something. As usual.) along with Millar, Stannard, Rowe... I think, and a Blonde Woman in her Team GB tracksuit (I cannot remember her name to save myself, but she's someone you would recognise).

Autograph lady (sorry, but its as good a name as any) only has Chris Hoy to get now. Also she said that she works for British Cycling or similar, and that she knows someone on here called Ian, but she didn't know his username. She also said she's a member of Johnson Wheelers I think it was.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jun 2013)

Looked like a rather atypical win for Cav, and one that bodes well for a green jersey challenge in this year's Tour.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Jun 2013)

Also, did any of you see the two Bulldogs in Team Sky jerseys (Swift Jerseys) at Glasgow Green? I have no idea who they belonged too, apparently, talking to someone later they had been there all day and there was nobody obvious looking after them (although they couldn't have been far away, surely). The dogs were getting as much attention as the riders anyway, and they didn't seem too bothered about it all.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Also, did any of you see the two Bulldogs in Team Sky jerseys (Swift Jerseys) at Glasgow Green? I have no idea who they belonged too, apparently, talking to someone later they had been there all day and there was nobody obvious looking after them (although they couldn't have been far away, surely). They were getting as much attention as the riders were anyway, and they didn't seem too bothered about it all.
> 
> I just hope they were ok, I forgot to check when I left.


Some Mad Dog Biker no doubt...


----------



## smutchin (24 Jun 2013)

That Cav... He's a bit rubbish without a lead-out train, isn't he? I mean, winning a sprint by only eight lengths? Pffft.


----------



## ianjmcd (24 Jun 2013)

lol i missed it all as well never managed to get to glasgow in time to get a decent spot so ended up in pub ;-)


----------



## thom (24 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> That Cav... He's a bit rubbish without a lead-out train, isn't he? I mean, winning a sprint by only eight lengths? Pffft.


Millar says he did a deal with Cav to work against the Sky guys. Millar attacked from a few kms out and Cav didn't chase, so Stannard had to (is this when Kennaugh got dropped ?) but Stannard brought Cav back too. So in the finale, Millar gave Cav something of a lead out to keep his end of the bargain.
When you think back to the Commonwealth games in India, those 2 had a similar deal to work against a couple of Aussies (and some others). Millar got a medal that day having successfully dropped the main Aussie sprinter who hang out with Cav.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Jun 2013)

ianjmcd said:


> lol i missed it all as well never managed to get to glasgow in time to get a decent spot so ended up in pub ;-)


 
I did afterwards, The Blackfriars to be exact.

Anyway, so who is this Ian on CC? Johnson Wheelers, that's Paisley (more or less) isn't it?



> Anyway, afterwards, we were waiting at the Team Sky Bus for Cav to make an appearance and I met an* Asian lady* who was trying to get the autographs of all the Sky riders past and present on her t shirt (she had 3 t shirts as she'd got them signed at different events).
> 
> Autograph lady (sorry, but its as good a name as any) only has Chris Hoy to get now. *Also she said that she works for British Cycling or similar, and that she knows someone on this very forum called Ian, but she didn't know his username. She also said she's a member of Johnson Wheelers I think it was. *


----------



## iLB (24 Jun 2013)

Expect to see Cavendish in the yellow jersey come the weekend, barring some sort of calamity. Great ride.

Re the dogs https://twitter.com/velocast/status/348857445961039873


----------



## thom (24 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Anyway, so who is this Ian on CC? Johnson Wheelers, that's Paisley (more or less) isn't it?


Ian Paisley on CC ?!
Now I have a mental imagine of him riding a penny farthing...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Jun 2013)

thom said:


> Ian Paisley on CC ?!
> Now I have a mental imagine of him riding a penny farthing...


 
And talking like a foghorn in his Northern Irish acccent as he goes.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Jun 2013)

iLB said:


> Re the dogs https://twitter.com/velocast/status/348857445961039873


 
Cool!! Thanks!! Its all starting to make sense now.


----------



## Buddfox (24 Jun 2013)

Out of interest, does anyone know what you have to do to earn a place to compete in the men's RR? Do you need to accumulate a certain number of points, or is it by invitation only?


----------



## GBC (24 Jun 2013)

Really great day out and as an added bonus, the rain managed to stay away, mostly. We stayed at the top of Montrose Street for a while and then headed along Cathedral Street and High Street, stopping along the way, and then down to the Green. We managed to get a fairly good position there, about 80 metres from the finish, and the speed that Cavendish went past on the sprint was really quite unbelievable, just a blur. Naturally, in a chauvanistic way, I would have liked David Millar to win, but Cavendish certainly pulled out all the stops and got the reception from the crowd that he deserved.
A bit of a downer, I think, is the coverage that the BBC chose to give, nothing on the main evening news (though I did miss the start, so may be wrong) and a 5 second glimpse of the podium at the end of our regional Reporting Scotland. Still, it wasn't football, the poor loves.....

Anyway, here's a few snaps from the day:































































Unfortunately I was at the back of the crowd, and although I got a couple of shots of Mark Cavendish, they are completely out of focus.


----------



## GBC (24 Jun 2013)

For what it's worth, this was as much as I saw of the sprint.


----------



## ianjmcd (24 Jun 2013)

well


Mad Doug Biker said:


> I did afterwards, The Blackfriars to be exact.
> 
> Anyway, so who is this Ian on CC? Johnson Wheelers, that's Paisley (more or less) isn't it?


 
Well my name is ian i'm from paisley but not a wheeler i did look into joining and arranged to go on a couple of club runs but to be honest they seemed a little elitist to me


----------



## zizou (24 Jun 2013)

GBC said:


> View attachment 25220


 

Thats a great photo


----------



## GBC (24 Jun 2013)

Is Montrose Street steep or what!!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Jun 2013)

GBC said:


> Is Montrose Street steep or what!!!


 

That is what I was thinking when I saw this one of lizzie on her last lap going up it


----------



## soulful dog (25 Jun 2013)

Takes me all my time to walk up Montrose St, I don't think I could cycle up it, never mind 8 times, and never mind using it as a perfect place to launch an attack as it was described on ITV4s coverage....

Didn't see the bulldogs at Glasgow Green, but my black lab enjoyed his day out and even took a passing interest in the race:


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 Jun 2013)

very sporting of Millar to hold the pace up a bit to let Stannard get back on after flatting


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jun 2013)

soulful dog said:


> Takes me all my time to walk up Montrose St, I don't think I could cycle up it, never mind 8 times, and never mind using it as a perfect place to launch an attack as it was described on ITV4s coverage....


 
I've cycled up it a few times. It's quite short so the steepness isn't too bad at all. And it is the perfect place to attack because a strong push on a short steep hill can catch opponents unawares and you can be lengths ahead before they've even got their gears sorted out. Mind you, I love hills...


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Jun 2013)

I took over 200 photos and videos on Sunday and I've uploaded around 30 of my favourites. http://imgur.com/a/Mqn0Q






That's one of my favourites


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2013)

jazloc said:


> I took over 200 photos and videos on Sunday and I've uploaded around 30 of my favourites. http://imgur.com/a/Mqn0Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice photo but maybe you could crop that woman out of it? Not that I know anything much about photography!


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> Nice photo but maybe you could crop that woman out of it? Not that I know anything much about photography!


 
Oh, I rather liked the slightly incongruous juxtaposition of the woman casually strolling by. Adds an extra narrative dimension to the pic.
<strokes chin>


----------



## thom (26 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> Oh, I rather liked the slightly incongruous juxtaposition of the woman casually strolling by. Adds an extra narrative dimension to the pic.
> <strokes chin>


It brings a certain Martin Parr-esque aspect to it doesn't it ? If you cropped her, only the railings would remain in focus... ;-)


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> Oh, I rather liked the slightly incongruous juxtaposition of the woman casually strolling by. Adds an extra narrative dimension to the pic.
> <strokes chin>





thom said:


> It brings a certain Martin Parr-esque aspect to it doesn't it ? If you cropped her, only the railings would remain in focus... ;-)


Ponces


----------



## soulful dog (26 Jun 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I've cycled up it a few times. It's quite short so the steepness isn't too bad at all. And it is the perfect place to attack because a strong push on a short steep hill can catch opponents unawares and you can be lengths ahead before they've even got their gears sorted out. *Mind you, I love hills...*


That's the key bit, I hate them! I must admit, I did enjoy watching Lizzie Armitstead do exactly that at one point in the race (not on the Montrose St hill), incredibly impressive stuff.



jazloc said:


> I took over 200 photos and videos on Sunday and I've uploaded around 30 of my favourites. http://imgur.com/a/Mqn0Q


I liked this one better (http://imgur.com/a/Mqn0Q#vtQfzXK), like the guy strolling along with his hands in his pockets.


----------

